# Is there something wrong with my baby's belly button? Pic attached



## susan_1981

I'm not sure what a baby's belly button should look like in the early days but my little man will be six weeks old tomorrow and his belly button looks a little weird. There's like this little bit that seems to be sticking out at the bottom. It's only really noticeable when he cries as it pops out more. It seems a tiny weepy sometimes and he does absolutely hate his tummy rubbed. I'm concerned it could be a baby hernia and if is, is that a medical emergency or something I can go see my doctor about next week? He does cry a lot but I've put this down to colic as it seems to be mostly in the evenings.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 95


----------



## xSin

Looks pretty similar to my OH's umbilical hernia which isn't a medical emergency and of all the types of hernias to get, the umbilical one is the most common.


----------



## Geek

My LO had a granuloma and it looked just like that. The doctors said just to keep it clean and dry, they did also say if it got worse or lasted so long that they would cauterise it but it healed on its own when he was about 3 months old.


----------



## oh my belly

Looks like an umbilical hernia. DS had it and I must warn you that it will pop up more and stick out, DS's use to stick out about an inch. He was very fussy and cried lots so it tend to stick out more at the end of the day. It shouldn't hurt but it's worth having it looked at if there is pain.

They will usually resolve on their own. I think DS's started going down around 3 months and is now an innie but it's not uncommon for some to take upwards of a year.


----------



## Chezzz

Ive got an outtie like this.. everyone told me it was the way my cord was cut. but ive been assure its nothing to do with it.. and my belly buttons normal.:haha:
id attach a pic, but its changed now ive got a bump.. 

I dont have any kids yet, but it looks normal. and similar to mine, mines got like quite thick skin around the edges.


----------



## Jaylynne

Definitely not a medical emergency unless it gets infected. Many babies get umbilical hernias. Does it go back in if you gently push on it? If you can, you could probably feel a little bit of a hole where the hernia is. If it gets to the point your whole fingertip can go into the hole, you should call the dr. Other than that, just get it checked out at your next appt. They won't do anything with it unless the hernia is huge or infected. Most will heal and disappear by year one. LO has had both an inguinal hernia and umbilical. Inguinal (hernia in the groin area) requires surgery as it rarely heals on its own correctly. Umbilical normally isn't anything serious. His belly button healed at 4ish months. SS had a visible one when he had to poop or ate too much lol. His belly button would pop out like the turkey button saying "pop I'm done"


----------



## Lownthwaite

It does look like it could be an umbilical hearnia. 

I would make an appointment to see your GP as they will want to keep an eye on it and log any changes. The way it looks now - it looks fine and is not an emergency so please don't worry. :thumbup:

However you do need to keep an eye on it for becoming strangulated. 
If it becomes bright red, purple or blue or if it goes hard then take baby to A&E as it would then need to be assessed as a matter of urgency. 

My daughter has had an umbilical hernia since she was about 4 months old. She still has it now - she has had check ups every 6 months or so to keep an eye on any changes. 

She is due back to see her doctor in March and if there is still no change she will be refered for surgery.


----------



## dizz

I was told as long as it pops back in when pressed it's not a cause for worry - well after the idiotic gormless one at baby clinic flipped out and went straight into "you're an awful parent for asking about this and not just mindreading" mode... it's gone back to an inny now.


----------



## loving_life

Looks exactly like my Lo's granuloma. I posted a thread with a pic a couple weeks ago of my LOs belly button.
Doc put some silver nitrate on it and it fell of an hour later and her belly button is normal now. No nerve endings or anything like that in it so it doesn't hurt them and it's very common. X


----------



## susan_1981

Thanks everyone. I have my 8 week check up in a couple of weeks so I'll ask my doctor then unless it gets worse. Or I may pop to the health visitors who have an open clinic on Thursdays. It doesn't stick out past his belly button but you can press it in a little bit.


----------



## rose dove

Thanks for the assurance was all too worried my lo has a hernia. Will ask about it at 6 wks appointment.

By the way I just moved over from the pregnancy forums.


----------

